# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Την Βοήθεια σας!!

## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα σας χρειάζομαι την αναγκαια βοήθεια σας για την αντιμετώπιση ενός προβλήματος υγείας μιας καρδερίνας μου! Το πουλί τρέφεται κανονικά είναι ημίδραστήριο, συνέχεια φουσκωμένο και δυστηχώς με ένα άσχημο χρώμα μάσκας που υπογηλώνει και πρόβλημα συκωτιού! Να διευκρινήσω πως τα πουλιά μου είναι εξωτερικής εκτροφής χειμώνα καλοκαίρι! Ο αγαπητός jk21 έχει μια φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς του πουλιού που δείχνει ξεκάθαρα πρησμένο συκώτι και πιθανόν και ερεθισμένο έντερο! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει ένας άμεσος τρόπος, με κάποιο φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα, να ξεπρήξω το συκώτι του πουλιού!

----------


## jk21

Εκτος απ το συκωτι , αν δεις χαμηλοτερα , υπαρχει διογκωση ευρυτερη και στην κοιλια χαμηλοτερα , αρα δεν ειναι διατροφικο αλλα απο λοιμωξη ειτε απο μικροβιο ειτε απο κοκκιδια (αν το δευτερο  , τοτε ατοξοπλασμα που χτυπα και εκτος εντερων )

Δινεις 0.2 ml baycox που μου εγραψες στην προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια στα 100 νερου ( σχεδον 4 σταγονες )  και παιρνεις augmentin 250 mg απο φαρμακειο (σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα την οποια κανεις διαλλυμα οπως περιγραφουν οι οδηγιες εντος του κουτιου , μεχρι την χαρακη στο μπουκαλι ) και δινεις στ στομα οπως θα σου γραψω σε λιγο με προσωπικο μηνυμα 


το baycox για 5 μερες και το augmentin τουλαχιστον για 7 μερες αλλα καθε 2 μερες το πολυ θα βλεπουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου και θα μας λες για τη διαθεση του , μην τυχον αλλαξουμε κατι 

Οταν τελειωσει η αγωγη , θα δουμε για χορηγηση καποιου συμπληρωματος για το συκωτι .Αν τρωει αγκαθι Μαριας ή μπορεις να το σπας με πολυκοφτη , να του δινεις να τρωει οσο θελει

----------


## Whitebill

Σας ευχαριστω΄πολύ για την άμεση βοήθεια, Ανα δύο ημέρες θα σας ενημερώνω!

----------


## jk21

και νωριτερα αν παρατηρησεις καποια εξελιξη προς το χειροτερο (τοτε σιγουρα ) αλλα και στο καλυτερο

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχομαι, το καλύτερο.

----------


## Titribit

τι χρωμα εχει παρει η μασκα του,για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι νεοι με τις καρδερινες?

ευχομαι ταχεια αναρρωση

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχομαι και εγω περαστικα και να γινει γρηγορα καλα το μικρουλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Whitebill

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία για όλο τιν κόσμο! Παρακάτω παραθέτω την φωτογραφία της καρδερίνας μου μετά απο τρείς ημέρες θεραπείας προτεινόμενη απο τον jk21!

----------


## legendguards

Σιγουρα φαινεται γιατι και οι φωτογραφιες καποτε παραπλανουν στα χρωματα , εχει βελτιωθει πολυ το συκωτι αφου δεν ειναι τοσο σκουρο οπως πριν , εχει ομως εντερο διογκωμενο , η απο κοκκιδια η μικροβιο , το augmetin θα το συνεχισεις μεχρι την 7 η και 10 μερα , το baycox μπορει να χρειαστει πιο ισχυρη δοση η και αλλαγη σε esb , θα το δει ο Δημητης και θα σου πει

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζει μεχρι και 7η μερα (αλλα θα δουμε ξανα φωτο νωριτερα ) οπως εχει στην αγωγη.Υπαρχει σαφη βελτιωση Το εντερακι που πραγματι φαινεται , απλα πριν καλυπτοτανε απο το συκωτι που ηταν τουλαχιστον 1μισυ φορα σε μεγεθος απο οτ τωρα 

Αν θες βαλε και 0.25 ml baycox αλλα αναφερεται σε κτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια και νομιζω και στο χαρτι του ιδιου του σκευασματος οτι αρκετα πουλια πινουν λιγοτερο νερο οταν ειναι πιο πυκνη η δοση (αλλα τελικα παιρνουν ιδια ποσοτητα ) .Αν θες δοκιμασε αλλα να παρατηρεις οτι θα συνεχισει να πινει

----------


## Whitebill

> τι χρωμα εχει παρει η μασκα του,για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι νεοι με τις καρδερινες?
> 
> ευχομαι ταχεια αναρρωση


Ένα ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί! Καμία σχέση με το πανέμορφο κόκκινο της καρδερίνες!

----------


## Whitebill

Ok από αύριο συν 0,25ml baycox στην ποτίστρα! Πάντως πιστεύω πως το βοήθησε το γεγονός πως βάζω το augmentin μέσα στην ποτίστρα γιατί απευθείας από το στόμα τινάζεται συνέχεια και αμφιβάλω αν καταπίνει καθόλου!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη διευκρινισε μου ... αυτες τις ημερες δεν εδινες baycox ; γιατι αναφερεις + 0.25 ml στην ποτιστρα και οχι +0.05 που ειναι το επιπλεον των 0.2 ml 

για το augmentin να διευκρινισω στα μελη οτι με ενημερωσες σε προσωπικη επαφη για δυσκολια παροχη και σου εδωσα δοσολογια με συνδιασμος παροχης στο στομα και το νερο

----------


## amatina

Εάν έχεις δυσκολία από το στόμα να το στάζεις στα ρουθούνια, θα περιμένεις να καταπιεί και μετά την επόμενη σταγόνα

----------


## Whitebill

Καλημέρα όλες αυτές τις μέρες δίνω σε 100ml ποτίστρα τέσσερις σταγόνες baycox και *****l augmentin. Συν την όποια προσπάθεια παροχής και από το στόμα augmenting*******. Το baycox πόσο να το αυξήσω τελικά γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά 0,5ml είναι τρεις με τέσσερις σταγόνες στην 100αρα ποτίστρα!

----------


## jk21

το baycox απο 0.2 ml στα 100 ml θα παει στα 0.25 ml .Καθε σταγονα ειναι σχεδον 0.05 με  0.06 ml . Απο 3 με 4 σταγονες δηλαδη θα το πας στις 5 το πολυ σταγονες  0.25 με 0.30 ml πανω κατω .Καλα ειναι να κανεις χρηση συρριγκας και να βαζεις 0.25 ml στην 100αρα και εκει να βαζεις και τη συσταση augmentin που εχουμε πει

----------


## Titribit

> Ένα ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί! Καμία σχέση με το πανέμορφο κόκκινο της καρδερίνες!


Αναφερόμαστε σε καρδερίνα εκτροφής?
Αν ναι δεν συνιστά απαραιτήτως πρόβλημα η διαφορά του χρώματος της μάσκας προς το πορτοκάλι.

Δεν είναι το πιο εύκολο να διατηρείς σε πουλί εκτροφής το βαθύ κόκκινο της καρδερίνας στη φύση.
Όχι ακατόρθωτο αλλά δύσκολο.

----------


## Whitebill

> το baycox απο 0.2 ml στα 100 ml θα παει στα 0.25 ml .Καθε σταγονα ειναι σχεδον 0.05 με  0.06 ml . Απο 3 με 4 σταγονες δηλαδη θα το πας στις 5 το πολυ σταγονες  0.25 με 0.30 ml πανω κατω .Καλα ειναι να κανεις χρηση συρριγκας και να βαζεις 0.25 ml στην 100αρα και εκει να βαζεις και τη συσταση augmentin που εχουμε πει



Ok

----------


## legendguards

Το κακο βαψιμο της μασκας υποδηλει κακη λειτουργια του συκωτιου αρα και θεματα υγειας , οσο για το βαθυ κοκκινο της μασκας σε καρδερινες εκτροφης ,φυσικα και μπορεις να το διατηρησεις με υγιη πουλια και καλη διατροφη με ενισχυμενη λουτεινη 






> Αναφερόμαστε σε καρδερίνα εκτροφής?
> Αν ναι δεν συνιστά απαραιτήτως πρόβλημα η διαφορά του χρώματος της μάσκας προς το πορτοκάλι.
> 
> Δεν είναι το πιο εύκολο να διατηρείς σε πουλί εκτροφής το βαθύ κόκκινο της καρδερίνας στη φύση.
> Όχι ακατόρθωτο αλλά δύσκολο.

----------


## Titribit

> Το κακο βαψιμο της μασκας υποδηλει κακη λειτουργια του συκωτιου αρα και θεματα υγειας , οσο για το βαθυ κοκκινο της μασκας σε καρδερινες εκτροφης ,φυσικα και μπορεις να το διατηρησεις με υγιη πουλια και καλη διατροφη με ενισχυμενη λουτεινη


Για να το αντιστρεψω

Η ελλειψη Λουτεινης με αποτελεσμα μη καλο βαψιμο μασκας υποδηλωνει προβλημα στο συκωτι?

Αυτο ειπα και πιο πανω,το χρωμα της μασκας απο μονο του δεν επαρκει

----------


## jk21

Πολυσυζητημενο θεμα .... το πορτοκαλι στη μασκα δεν δηλωνει αρρωστο απαραιτητα πουλακι ως προς το συκωτι αλλα σιγουρα σε αυτη την περιπτωση ελλειψη αποθεματων λουτεινης στον οργανισμο ή αν αυτα εχουν δοθει , τοτε και προβλημα στο συκωτι 

η ελλειψη παροχη πηγων λουτεινης , δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο για την υγεια αλλα η παροχη προσφατα ειχα παραθεσει ερευνα που αποδικνυει οτι ειναι καλο . Το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο , προτιμω ομως το δευτερο ... ειδικα οταν η λουτεινη τυχαινει να ειναι σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες πχ σε ζωχο και ταραξακο που εντελως τυχαια (; ) κανουν καλο και στο συκωτι 


η *πορτοκαλοκιτρινη* ομως μαρκα , δηλωνει σαφως προβλημα στο συκωτι ακομα και αν δεν δινουμε πηγες λουτεινης

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ξανά και Χρόνια Πολλά! Για κάποιον λόγο που δεν  γνωρίζω δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω την σημερινή φώτο της καρδερίνας μου, που  έχω τραβήξει για να σας δείξω την όποια πρόοδο αλλα και την τρέχουσα  κατάσταση της υγείας της!Στις 22/12/2017 αφότου ξεκίνησα και την θεραπεία το πουλί είναι μέσα σε θερμαινόμενο δωμάτιο και οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως απο διάθεση πλέον είναι κεφάτο και κυρίως δεν κάθετε φουσκωμένο! Να ενημερώσω απλά πως απο κάποια μέρα και μετά ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατον η χορήγηση augmentin απο το στόμα με σύριγγα γιατί η δεν άνοιγε το στόμα καθόλου η τιναζόταν σαν τρελό και φοβόμουνα και να μην πνιγεί! Θα ήθελα λοιπόν εαν σας είναι εύκολο, να μου πείτε πως συνεχίζω! Φυσικά μόλις ο Δημήτρης η και εγώ μπορέσω να ανεβάσω την σχετική φωτογραφία!

----------


## jk21

To διαστημα που δεν καταφερνες να δωσεις στο στομα , να υποθεσω οτι υπηρχε στο νερο οσο σου ειχα πει στα 100 ml . Αν ναι τοτε επειδη μαλλον κλεισαμε 7ημερο αγωγης , δινεις σιγουρα αλλο ενα 2ημερο augmentin ( baycox φτανει )  .Ομως θελω να δουμε το πουλακι ξανα 

Οπου και να εχεις ανεβασει τη φωτο , αρκει απλα να κανεις Αντιγραφη εικονας και μετα επικολληση απλα εδω στο θεμα .Αν δεν τα καταφερεις στειλε στο fb ή αν εχεις ηδη στειλει θα την μεταφερω εδω

----------


## jk21

εχει προβλημα το imgur ... ουτε εγω μπορεσα να την ανεβασω εκει αλλα στις μεταφερω με απευθειας ανεβασμα εδω .Αν την κλικαρουμε μεγαλωνει σε μεγεθος 


Υπαρχει περαιτερω βελτιωση αλλα κανεις οπως σου ειπε .Επιπλεον 9 μερες συνολο augmentin .  Mετα επαναληψη 3 μερες baycox μονο και θα σου πω αν πρεπει να φτασεις στις 5 στην πορεια

----------


## Whitebill

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, απο σήμερα συνεχίζω άλλες εννιά μέρες augmentin και μετά ξανά baycox για τρεις ημέρες?

----------


## jk21

Οτι να ναι εγραψα ...

ηθελα να πω να δωσεις 2 επιπλεον μερες (δεν τις ανεφερα  σε αυτο το ποστ  και σε μπερδεψα  αλλα στο 23  ειναι σαφες ) για να συμπληρωθουν συνολο 9 μερες augmentin

----------


## Whitebill

Ok Δευτέρα ανεβάζω φωτογραφία του φίλου μου να δούμε πως πάει! Μέχρι τότε Καλή Χρονιά Σε Ολους!!!!

----------


## Whitebill

Εδώ είναι ο φίλος μου απο σημερινή φωτογραφία! Τις τελευταίες τρεις ημέρες έδινα μόνο augmentin στην ποτίστρα, είμαι χαρούμενος αρκετά γιατί πλέον η βελτίωση είναι εμφανής! Δημήτρη αναμένω τις οδηγίες σου για την συνέχεια! Και να ρωτήσω και τι προβιοτικά προτείνεις να δώσω για θεραπεία μετά απο baycox? Και σε τι δοσολογία?

----------


## jk21

Το συκωτι μειωθηκε και αλλο !  υπαρχει μια υποψια διογκωσης παντως στην κοιλια , οχι ομωςαναγλυφο εντερο ή μπαλακι δεξια 


Μετα το τελος των φαρμακων μπορεις να δωσεις οποιοδηποτε εχει στη συσταση του και lactovacillus *acidophillus   .* δοσολογια βρισκουμε αρκει να ξερουμε τα στελεχη ανα γρ σκευασματος  .  Ακομα και τωρα ή και τοτε μπορεις και ultra levure γιατι ειναι σακχαρομυκητας και δεν τον σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση οπως τον acidophillus (και γενικα τους γαλακτοβακιλλους )

Επαναλαμβανεις το baycox αλλα θελω σε δυο μερες φωτο ,μην τυχον επανεμφανιστει διογκωση και δωσουμε ξανα καποια αλλη αντιβιωση αν και ειμαι αισιοδοξος (με ανησυχει λιγο η υποψια διογκωσης )

----------


## Whitebill

Οκ συνεχίζω με baycox για δύο ημέρες! Το μέγεθος του συκωτιού είναι φυσιολογικό δεν θα έπρεπε να φαίνετε λιγότερο, επίσης μήπως μετά πρέπει να βάλω και κάποιο σκεύασμα για να ξεπρηστεί το συκώτι? Εχω φτιάξει τσάι απο βρασμένο αγκάθι μαρίας είναι καθόλου αποτελεσματικό? Το ultra levure σε τι δοσολογία το χρησιμοποιώ στο λίτρο?

----------


## jk21

Οχι δεν ειναι αλλα μειωνεται σταθερα .Συχνα δεν επανερχεται μετα απο ασθενειες αμεσως ή μπορει να μην επανελθει και καθολου .Το συκωτι αν καποιο κομματι του εχει νεκρα κυτταρα συχνα δημιουργει νεα απο πανω που το κανουν να δειχνει διογκωμενο .Δες το σεμιναριο που ειχε κανει ο πτηνιατρος για το φορουμ μας στα αρθρα και καπου το αναφερει .Αν και πιστευω ελαχιστο θα μεινει στο τελος ή θα εξαφανισθει .Αυτο βλεπω απ το ρυθμο μειωσης  .Μετα θα δουμε τι θα δωσεις . Βρασμενο αγκαθι μπορει να δινει αλλα συστατικα αλλα οχι την λιποδιαλυτη δραστικη για το συκωτι σιλυμαρινη ... Σπαζε αγκαθι και δινε να τρωνε 

50 mg σε 300 ml νερο , 250 mg στο 1μισυ λιτρο ειναι το ultra levure ( κυκλοφορει σε δυο συσκευασιες των 50 και 250 mg )

----------


## Whitebill

Δημήτρη έχω μπλέντερ με 6 λεπίδες έχω βάλει αγκάθι, να το χτυπάω πάνω από δύο λεπτά συνεχόμενα και σκόπιμη να μην γίνεται; Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος για να σπάσει και αν ναι πως να το χορηγήσω στα πουλία σκέτο σαν σκόνη;

----------


## Titribit

σκοπος δεν ειναι να γινει σκονη αν αυτο εννοεις

----------


## koukoulis

> Δημήτρη έχω μπλέντερ με 6 λεπίδες έχω βάλει αγκάθι, να το χτυπάω πάνω από δύο λεπτά συνεχόμενα και σκόπιμη να μην γίνεται; Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος για να σπάσει και αν ναι πως να το χορηγήσω στα πουλία σκέτο σαν σκόνη;


Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να σπάσεις τους σπόρους πάνω σε μια πετσέτα ή καλύτερα χαρτί κουζίνας ή αντικολλητικό χαρτί κυλώντας ένα γυάλινο μπουκάλι πάνω τους, πιέζοντάς το ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## jk21

Παιδια με το multi της izzy  και συγκεκριμενα το titanium με 3 κοφτες , το σπατε οσο θελετε , μεχρι και σκονη σχεδον  .Ειναι στα 500 Watt και αν καποιος το παρει αυτη την περιοδο , το βρισκει συνηθως και με εξτρα μπωλ ανταλλακτικο δωρο (ολα απο 25 με 30 ευρω ) 

Εσεις απλα λετε τη συζυγο οτι της πηρατε δωρο για την πρωτοχρονια  ....

----------


## Whitebill

https://imgur.com/a/zVyzF  Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! Επανέρχομαι μετά το ολιγοήμερο εορταστικό διάλειμα και ενημερώνω πως μετά τις δύο ημέρες baycox που μου είπε ο δημήτρης να χορηγήσω αφού είδα την κοιλίτσα του μάγκα μου του χορήγησα δύο ημέρες ultra levure 50mg σε 300ml νερού και μια ημέρα πολύβιταμίνες. Και σήμερα τράβηξα αυτή την φωτογραφία που με προβληματίζει γιατί πάλι βλέπω διογκωμένο έντερο απο κοκκίδια! Εχει πήξει το πουλί στο baycox και δεν συνέρχεται!

----------


## jk21

Σχεδον με τη ληξη του augmentin  2/1







Μετα το τελος του baycox (και καθυστερημενα γιατι ειχαμε πει καθε δυο μερες φωτο Βασιλη .... ) 







Δεν βλεπω σημαντικη επιπλεον διογκωση  ( ισως μαλιστα το αντιθετο )  για να δικαιολογει αμεση χρηση ξανα augmentin . To baycox δεν χρειαζεται αλλο και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εξ αρχης χρειαζοτανε αλλα δεν μπορουσαμε να το αποκλεισουμε  . Ομως πρεπει να εχουμε τακτικοτατο ελεγχο ανα διημερο για την επομενη εβδομαδα και να μας πεις αν απο διαθεση δειχνει καποια επιδεινωση

----------


## Whitebill

Ζητώ συγνώμη δημήτρη αλλα πάρα πολύ δουλειά και κούραση δεν μου το επιτρέψανε, θα προσπαθήσω ανα δύο ημέρες να είμαι πιστός στο ραντεβού! Τώρα πως συνεχίζω πολυβιταμίνη, ultra levure, σκέτο νερό? Μπορώ να το βγάλω έξω το πουλί μαζί με τα άλλα η παραμένει μέσα?

----------


## Whitebill

Δεν είναι διογκωμένο το έντερο του?

----------


## jk21

Το εντερο δεν ειναι τελειο , αλλα αν πιασεις καρδερινα στα χερια σου , αυτο και μονο , συχνα προσωρινα απ στρες  , μπορει να κανει στο πουλι λιγο υποπτη την κοιλια του . Ομως ειναι μια κοιλια που δειχνει προβλημα σταδιακα εξαφανιζομενο και κατα τη γνωμη μου  , να μην ειναι αναγκαιο αμεσα να δοθει καποιο φαρμακο , να θελει ομως συχνη παρακολουθηση για καποιο διαστημα ακομα 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να μεινει μεσα ακομα και οταν βγει , να μην ενωθει αμεσα με τα αλλα και να τηρηθει καραντινα 

Συνεχιζεις με 5 μερες ultra levure και εφοσον δεν γινει κατι αλλο ενδιαμεσα , με το τελος του , αλλες 7 μερες πολυβιταμινη (την οποια δεν θα αφηνεις σε καμμια περιπτωση πανω απο μιση με μια μερα ) 

Δεν χρειαζεται να ζητας καποιο συγνωμη απο μενα .Την  συχνη ενημερωση του θεματος ,

 θα ελεγα ψεμματα αν ελεγα οτι δεν την ηθελα και για να υπαρχει αναλυτικα η διαδικασια αγωγης και αποθεραπειας ωστε με αυτη να δημιουργουνται οι βασεις , να κατανοουν ολοενα και περισσοτεροι σταδιακα , διαχειριση τετοιων προβληματων και οχι μεσω ραδιο αρβυλας 

ομως πανω απο ολα , την θελω γιατι οταν δεν ειμαστε γιατροι που κανουν εξετασεις , βρισκουν μεσω αυτων το δραστικο φαρμακο που ξερουν οτι θα κανει δουλεια (ετσι θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον να γινετε !!!  )  , ωστε να λενε τους πελατες να εχουν επαφη μετα την αγωγη ή προς την  ληξη τους (εκτος καποιας εκτακτης εξελιξης )  και ειμαστε  απλα εκτροφεις που παμε ψαχνοντας (εστω με μια καποια εμπειρια σε προβληματα επαναλαμβανομενα που δεν μπορει ομως να ναι παντα ετσι ) τοτε πρεπει να βλεπουμε συχνα την εξελιξη και να δρουμε αναλογως εγκαιρα (αν και παλι αυτο ειναι εφικτο  ) . Ευτυχως στην περιπτωση μας , δεν εμφανισθηκε καποια ραγδαια αλλαγη προς την πορεια αναρρωσης

----------


## Whitebill

Οκ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ θα το κάνω! Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και συνεπής στην ανάρτηση εικόνων!

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, συγνώμη αλλα ήταν πραγματικά σχεδόν αδύνατο να ανεβάσω πιο γρήγορα φωτογραφία του μάγκα μου! Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα που χορηγώ ultra levure και απο α΄ύριο πολυβιταμίνη. Αυτό που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι πω η διάθεση του μάγκα είναι πολύ ήρεμη σε σημείο να με προβληματίζει.. Δεν έχει κάποιο φούσκωμα, τρώει κανονικά αλλα απο κελάηδημα τίποτα, απλά κάθεται στο καλάμι και κοιταζόμαστε... Σε αντίθεση με μια θυληκιά, την οποία δημήτρη την είχες διαγνώσει με μεγαβακτήριο, που χαλάει τον κόσμο στο κελαήδημα!

----------


## jk21

Με τη ληξη του augmentin στις  2 γεναρη 





Με το τελος του baycox




 Mετα απο  5 μερες μονο με ultra levure 





Iσως βλεπαμε νωριτερα την επιδεινωση αν ειχαμε εικονα  ... Την βλεπουμε τωρα εστω  . Ξεκινας αμεσα augmentin πρωι απογευμα στο στομα ομως σιγουρα .Μαλλον χρειαζεσαι καινουργιο ( λεει μεσα ποσες μερες κρατα το διαλλυμα και αν τις εχεις περασει μην το ρισκαρεις !!! ) augmentin . Αν ναι αγοραζεις καινουργιο ειτε παιρνεις baytril αλλα στην περιπτωση αυτη , μονο για χορηγηση στο στομα !!! Αν οχι και κρατα λιγο ακομα , ξεκινας με augmentin στο στομα και αν στο 3ημερο δεν δουμε βελτιωση (που μαλλον θα πλησιαζει να ληξει το σκευασμα ) παμε σε αλλη αντιβιωση (μαλλον baytril ) και baycox (εκτος αν εχεις esb3 που αν εχεις , θα προτιμουσα αυτο , γιατι  αν εχει και κοκκιδια , το baycox δεν τα καταφερε .Η βελτιωση που βλεπουμε μετα το τελος του , μπορει να οφειλεται στο augmentin και στη σταδιακη βελτιωση μετα τη ληξη του ) . Για παροχη στο νερο , δεν σου εγγυωμαι οτι θα πινει το απαραιτητο

----------


## Whitebill

Δημήτρη θα πνιγεί το πουλί.... Εχω ήδη πάρει καινούργιο μαζί με ένα fungustantine αλλα δεν πιστεύω πως θα μπορέσει να το καταπίνει! Φοβάμαι μην το χάσω το πουλί απο πνίξιμο! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχει ακόμα κοκκίδια? Τι το στρεσσάρει, σε ζέστη είναι, σε καθαρό κλουβί είναι, άπλετη τροφή έχει! Τι μικρόβιο είναι αυτό που μετά απο τόσες μέρες αντέχει?? Απελπίστικα τελείως τώρα...

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην το fungustatin σε αυτη τη φαση , το κρατας φυσικα να το εχεις αλλα δεν δειχνει να εχει σχεση στην περιπτωση  ( στειλε παντως στο  fb ενα βιντεακι μηπως δουμε κατι να κινειται , αν και η διογκωση που δειχνει ειναι αρκετα χαμηλα )

Το augmentin δωστο εστω στην ποτιστρα , τοσο οσο ξερεις αλλα θελω να αφρατευεις με αυτο αυγοτροφη που θα δινεις να τρωει ή θα σταζεις λιγο πανω σε κροκο αυγου αν τρωει . Θα παρακολουθησεις μια μερα αν πινει νερο κανονικα , γιατι ισως η γευση του το εμποδιζει  να πινει επαρκη ποσοτητα  . Δεν μπορω να σε υποχρεωσω να δωσεις στο στομα  , γιατι ξερω οτι αν ειναι απειρος καποιος σε τετοια χρηση , ολα ειναι πιθανα ,γιατι μπορει να πεσει αποτομα πανω απο σταγονα ...  οκ

Κοκκιδια δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι το βασικο προβλημα , παρολα αυτα στην πορεια αν δουμε οτι επιδεινωνεται θα δωσεις και για αυτα  ..

Μικροβιο ειναι Βασιλη  . Τι μικροβιο ειναι ; δεν μπορω να ξερω . Ομως ξερω πολυ καλα οτι προπερσι το Νοεμβρη μονο augmentin και gentamicina γυρνουσαν τα πουλια και λιγοτερο καπως το baytril και το Γεναρη το augmentin απλα αναχαιτιζε λιγο το προβλημα μεχρι να ερθει το gentamicina που ηταν το μοναδικο που ειχε δραση  . Το baytril ακομα και στο στομα ... γιοκ . Τι μικροβιο ηταν ; δεν ξερω αλλα ξερω οτι σιγουρα οτι το Γεναρη τουλαχιστον υπηρξαν εκατομβες νεκρων πουλιων  ( με αμεση ή εμμεση ενημερωση για αυτο )  αλλα και ας πουμε << πολλα >> που γινανε καλα με gentamicina   . Περυσι με gentamicina σχεδον τιποτα ... .Φετος δεν ξερω ... εκοψα τις πολλες επαφες εδω και καιρο . Ξερω ομως οτι περυσι και φετος συχνα augmentin κυριως (που το εχω ευκολο γιατι το βρισκει ο αλλος στο φαρμακειο οποια στιγμη ) και baytril , με σωστη χρηση στο στομα , δειχνουν να τα καταφερνουν .Δεν ξερω αν καθε χρονο η οποια επιδημια ειναι απο ενα μικροβιο και καθε χρονο απ το ιδιο ... Ξερω ομως οτι ειναι φουλ ανθεκτικα και τους λογους ας τους σκεφτειται ... Για μενα παντως που ξερω οτι πχ περυσι δινανε ολοι για ηλιθια προληψη πριν τν αναπαραγωγη gentamicina ( πριν δεν το ξερε ουτε η μανα του ) ε λογικη ειναι η συνεχεια

----------


## Whitebill

Δημήτρη όσο αφορά την περίπτωση με το μεγαβακτήριο δεν υπάρχει πλέον μπαλάκι το στομάχι του πουλιού έχει ηρεμήσει πλήρως θα ανεβάσω φώτο με την πρώτη ευκαρία! Θα δοκιμάσω χορήγηση και απο το στόμα και απο νερό απλά πες μου για πόσο καιρό και αν πρέπει να το συνδιάσω και με baytril και αν ναι και σε τι δοσολογία!

----------


## jk21

Προσεχε μονο με συρριγκα του 1 ml την πολυ λεπτη .Μια μονο σταγονα . Αν παει μια μονο σταγονα δεν εχεις προβλημα 

Οχι αρχικα μονο αυτο .Αν δουμε να επιδεινωνεται θα δουμε .Αν τυχει σε στιγμη που δεν θα μπορουμε να τα πουμε αμεσα , θα δωσεις μεχρι να τα πουμε 1 μονο σταγονα baytril στο στομα (και για την συνεχεια θα τα πουμε με πμ μετα ) αμεσα στο στομα .Στο νερο σπανια καρδερινα πινει επαρκως baytril

----------


## smokie

Δύσκολο να γυρίσει το πουλάκι , Baytril στο στόμα και μετά απο 3-5 ημέρες ανάλογα με την κατάσταση του πουλιού πολυβιταμίνες , δύσκολο πάντως ακόμα και αν το ξεπεράσει θα το βρεις αργότερα μπροστά σου ..

----------


## Whitebill

Και τι να κάνω; Να το παρατήσω στην μοίρα του;

----------


## NickKo

Θα σ πω μερικα αν δν τα κανεις ηδη που ισως βοηθησουν ..

Μπορεις να δωσεις και ριγανη σε αφεψημα αν θες κατι πιο φυσικο .... (οπως κανεις τσαι) στη ποτιστρα αντι για νερο .. εμενα μ ειχε βοηθησει ....

Για να περιορισεις το στρες .. μην τ πιανεις συνεχεια μια φορα μονο γ τ φαρμακο να γεμισεις τις ταιστρες και καθαριοτητα την ημερα ιδια ωρα .... εχε το σε ησυχο μερος μονο του χωρις αλλα πουλια κ ανθρωπους γυρο του σε ζεστη κ φουλ τροφη (λιπαρους σπορους και πρωτεινουχους κυριως) και αν μπορεις σ παραθυρο ν τ βλεπει ο ηλιος .... να μην τ ενοχλεις απο την ωρα που κουρνιαζει και μετα ..

αυτα θεωρω ειναι τ μαξιμουμ π μπορεις να κανεις .... ευχομαι να τ καταφερει ..

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Παντα μπορουμε να δινουμε ειτε σκετα στο νερο ειτε με τα φαρμακα και ριγανη και χαμομηλι σε αφεψημα !  ή και ριγανελαιο αν υπαρχει



και δεν τα παραταμε οσο δυσκολα και να ειναι . Εχουν χαθει ξαφνικα πουλια που φαινοταν καλυτερα , εχουν σωθει πολλα πουλια που φαινοταν πολυ χειροτερα !

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο 4 μερες augmentin απο τον Βασιλη οπως με ενημερωσε , εχουμε την εξης εικονα (αρχιζοντας απο παλαιοτερα μεχρι χθες )





Με τη ληξη του augmentin στις 2 γεναρη 






Με το τελος του baycox



Mετα απο 5 μερες μονο με ultra levure 




Μετα απο 4 μερες augmentin απο τον Βασιλη 





Yπαρχει ελαχιστη βελτιωση , σιγουρα οχι επιδεινωση αλλα οχι ουσιαστικη βελτιωση οσο θα περιμενα  . Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειτε εχουμε να κανουμε με δυσκολο στελεχος μικροβιου και πρεπει να δοκιμαστει αλλη αντιβιωση (μαλλον baytril αλλα στο στομα ) ειτε υπαρχουν και κοκκιδια (γιατι μικροβιο υπαρχει αφου ειχαμε μικρη βελτιωση με αντιβιωση ) οποτε χρειαζεται και κατι για αυτα αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη τη φορα να δοκιμασει baycox  . 

Θα ηθελα να ακουστουν και αλλες γνωμες αφου μεχρι στιγμης ουσιαστικο αποτελεσμα δεν ειχαμε και ας αποφασισει ο Βασιλης στο τελος



Σε αυτο που θεωρω σιγουρο οτι πρεπει να γινει , ειναι οτι αν δεν επιλεχθει αλλη αντιβιωση τωρα , σιγουρα το augmentin πρεπει να συμπληρωσει το 7ημερο για να δουμε περαιτερω αποτελεσματα , γιατι τοτε φαινονται πιο σιγουρα

----------


## NickKo

Καλο θα ηταν να το δει καποιος πτηνιατρος ..
+Θα γλιτωσεις χρονο .. 
+θα ξερεις τι εχει...
+δε θα θεσεις σε κινδυνο και την υγεια τ υπολοιπου κοπαδιου αν ειναι μεταδοτικο ....
+ισως γλιτωσεις και χρηματα απο την ασκοπη αγορα φαρμακων, ή αν δεν επιβιωσει την αγορα ενος νεου πτηνου (με δεδομενο παντα τ κινδυνο ν εχει νοσησει ή ν κινδυνευει και το υπολοιπο σ κοπαδι

Αν δν γινεται και αν θ μπορουσα ωστοσο να κανω καποια παρατηρηση ειναι οτι σε καμια φωτο δν βλεπουμε ουσιαστικη βελτιωση .... κ αν βλεπουμε ειναι μια αμυδρη στ μικροβιοκτονο (αλλα και αυτη με καθε επιφυλλαξη καθως στηριζεται απλα σε μερικες φωτο) ....

HelloWorld

----------


## amatina

Βαλε εάν θες φωτο κοτσουλιάς πρωινής, να έχει φάει την προηγούμενη μέρα μόνο σπόρους και κάνε όσο μπορείς περιγραφή της

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα βάλω χαρτί λευκό και θα σας πω αύριο για την κουτσουλιά! Επίσης σήμερα παρέλαβα esb3 και baytril οπότε Δημήτρη περιμένω να μου πεις δοσολογίες και ημέρες θεραπείας!

----------


## jk21

esb3   

2γρ στο λιτρο (σχεδον στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα ειναι αυτο  ) και αλλαγη καθε μερα για  5 μερες αλλα δεν σταματας αν δεν σου πω 


Baytril σου στελνω πμ

----------


## Whitebill

Καλημέρα σε όλους, οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι σημερινές και οι δύο, οφείλω να ο0μολογήσω πως η κοιλιά του με φόβισε όπως την είδα σήμερα, παρ' όλα αυτά δεν είναι φουσκωμένος ο μάγκας και απο φαγητό τρώει κανονικά! Ξεκίνησα σήμερα esb3 στο νερό της ποτίστρας και baytril απευθείας χορήγηση απο το στόμα! Επειδή όμως κάθε φορά μου βγάζει το λάδι για να ανοίξει το ράμφος του, υπάρχει κάποιο tip να κάνω που θα κάνει ευκολότερη την όλη διαδικασία;

----------


## jk21

η διογκωση μειωνεται  (αν δεις ξετεντωνει η κοιλια ασχετο αν δειχνει πιο σκουρα ) αλλα εκει που φαινεται η μειωση , δες οτι εμφανιζονται σπασμενα αγγεια .Μικροαιμοραγια .Προσεξε οτι ειναι δερματικη και οχι των εντερων , που δειχνει μικροβιο μαλλον παρα κοκκιδια 


Βαζε μια οδοντογλυφιδα καθετα στο ραμφος (οπως το μαχαιρι καποτε ο ... Ραμπο ) βαζε το στομιο της συρριγκας ισα ισα μεσα στο ραμφος και βγαζε την οδοντογλυφιδα αφου πια δεν μπορει να το κλεισει . δινε την ποσοτητα που σου ειπα .Δεν ειναι ικανη να το πνιξει αν δωσεις μονο τοτε και βγαλεις αμεσα μετα το στομιο ωστε να το κατεβασει

Θελω για 4 μερες και μια σταγονα konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακεια 

Δεν πετας την augmentin  Αν επιμεινει με το baytril θα δινεις ενδιαμεσα και augmentin οσο θα σου πω τοτε ή εστω στο νερο με esb3 . To esb3 κανονικα στο νερο με καθημερινη αλλαγη και το πρωι αυτο που πινει οταν ξυπνα , να ειναι σιγουρα φρεσκο

----------


## Whitebill

Το κονάκιο απευθείας χορήγηση στο στόμα η στην ποτίστρα με το esb3? Rambo θα τον κάνω τον μάγκα μου!

----------


## jk21

Στο στομα μια σταγονα μονο .Δεν διαλυεται σωστα στο νερο (ειναι σαν λαδακι )

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα η παραπάνω εικόνα μου προκαλεί τεράστια αισιοδοξία, είναι χθεσινή να επισημάνω αύριο θα προσπαθήσω αν προλάβω να ξαναανεβάσω άλλη φώτο να βλέπουμε όλη την προσπάθεια του μάγκα μου να γίνει καλά! Απο 20/1-23/1 δύο φορές την ημέρα ***** baytril απευθείας χορήγηση στο στόμα και esb3 με φρέσκο νερό κάθε μέρα στην  ποτίστρα! Δημήτρη περιμένω οδηγίες για την συνέχεια!

----------


## jk21

Αλλες 4 μερες τουλαχιστον και τα 2 φαρμακα 

την Παρασκευη ξαναβλεπουμε κοιλια 


Παει σαφως καλυτερα

----------


## Whitebill

https://imgur.com/a/w18s0 Σημερινή κατάσταση!

----------


## Whitebill

Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός πως δεν βλέπω δραστική μείωση του συκωτιού, αν και έχω παρατηρήσει πως πάιζει ρόλο σε ποια φάση θα το πετύχω στην φωτογραφία, το λέω αυτό γιατι με ανεβοκατεβάσματα του στήθους του πότε μειώνετε και πότε αυξάνετε η οπτική του συκωτιού!

----------


## jk21

Πριν δυο μερες 







Σημερα   .Μην σε νοιαζει για το συκωτι . Η κοιλια ξεπρηζεται σταθερα

----------


## Whitebill

:rollhappy:   :rollhappy:   :rollhappy:   :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

Να ξερεις οτι πολλες φορες και ενω εν μεσω ασθενειας το συκωτι ειναι μια σταλιτσα ορατο , οταν ενα πουλι γινεται περδικι ενω πριν ηταν στον πατο ετοιμοθανατο , το συκωτι ξεκινα να μεγαλωνει προς το τελος των συμπτωματων και μειωνεται αρκετα αργα αλλα σταθερα στην πορεια ή και καποιες φορες μενει λιγο διογκωμενο .Τα μικροβια παραγουν τοξινες που το μολυνουν και η διογκωση δεν ειναι αμεσα εμφανης , αφου συχνα προκυπτει απ τη δημιουργια νεου ιστου πανω στον παλιο νεκρωμενο ιστο του συκωτιου και αυτο δειχνει ως << προβολη >> του συκωτιου πανω στο δερμα

----------


## Whitebill

. Χθεσινή φωτογραφία


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Whitebill

.   Σημερινή φώτο!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ή μας μπερδευει η φωτο  ή σταδιακα ενισχυεται η διογκωση , καπου εκει στο κεντρο 

το πουλι πως ειναι σε σχεση με λιγες μερες πριν ως προς τη συμπεριφορα; 


φαρμακα δινεις ακομα και αν οχι , ποτε σταματησες;

----------


## Whitebill

> ή μας μπερδευει η φωτο  ή σταδιακα ενισχυεται η διογκωση , καπου εκει στο κεντρο 
> 
> το πουλι πως ειναι σε σχεση με λιγες μερες πριν ως προς τη συμπεριφορα; 
> 
> 
> φαρμακα δινεις ακομα και αν οχι , ποτε σταματησες;


Τα φάρμακα τα δίνω κανονικά όπως μου έχεις πει!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θελω ξανα εικονα της κοιλιας αυριο πρωι 

Δινεις σιγουρα το πρωι baytril , πριν δω φωτο 

Μου διευκρινιζεις την εξελιξη της διαθεσης του πουλιου στη διαρκεια της τελευταιας αγωγης μεχρι σημερα


Αν τελικα η διογκωση ειναι εμφανης και αυριο , ειμαι προβληματισμενος για το παραπερα . Αν δεν εχει ληξει το baycox που εδινες , θα αλλαξεις σε αυτο ως αντικοκκιδιακο .Ομως αν δεν ειναι κοκκιδια το προβλημα αλλα μικροβιο , αναρωτιεμαι τι μπορει να ειναι τοσο ανθεκτικο σε baytril και augmentin ...   και σε ενα οργανισμο που ναι μεν εχει κρατηθει στη ζωη αλλα δεχθηκε αρκετα φαρμακα , με ποια αντιβιωση να συνεχισουμε ... Μαλλον και με τη baytril αρχικα αλλα σιγουρα και με καποια αλλη μαζι της που θα συνεχισει και μετα 


Αν ομως εχει βελτιωση και οχι διογκωση και η εικονα η σημερινη ισως ηταν τυχαια , θα συνεχισεις λιγες μερες μονο ακομα αυτα που δινεις

----------


## Whitebill

Σημερινή φώτο μετά από περίπου έξι ώρες από την πρωινή δόση baytril! Από συμπεριφορά ήσυχος αρκετά, με κανονική όρεξη για φαγητό, ιδιάιτερα νευρικός όταν έρχεται η ώρα για το φάρμακο και κανονικό στήσιμο!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη και τα λεμε την 9η ημερα αν θα την σταματησεις .Δειχνει καλυτερη η σημερινη εικονα

----------


## Whitebill

Δηλαδή δίνω και αύριο και τα λέμε απο τρίτη ξανά με φωτογραφία να δούμε πως θα προχωρήσουμε;

----------


## jk21

ναι δωσε και αυριο και τριτη και να το δουμε τριτη απογευμα

----------


## legendguards

Εγω οταν ειχα ετσι εμφανιση στην κοιλια με βοηθουσε πολυ εσβ με δοξυκικλινη και οχι το βαυτριλ , καποτε το augmetin

----------


## Whitebill

Σημερινή φώτο το ερεθισμένο έντερο δεν υπήρχε δημιουργήθηκε μετά την πάλη για να πάρει την δόση του baytril αλλά και την λήψη φωτογραφίας!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σταματας την αντιβιωση και συνεχιζεις με esb3   στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα . Καθε 2 μερες βαζεις φωτο .Θα δουμε αν ξεκινησεις αλλη αντιβιωση αλλα κοκκιδιοστατικο δεν σταματας αν δεν δειξει καθαρη βελτιωση

----------


## Whitebill

Εδώ


Φώτο μετά από τρείς ημέρες μόνο esb3 στην ποτίστρα! Ακούω γνώμες, εγώ πάντως δεν ενθουσιάστηκα από την εικόνα....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις esb3 και το βλεπουμε σε 2 μερες .Αν ομως δειξει επιδεινωση σε συμπεριφορα , μας ειδοποιεις και νωριτερα

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα ξανά, εάν εξετάσω το συκώτι το οποίο πιστεύω πως είναι νορμάλ μέγεθος όλη η άλλη κοιλιά με απονθαρρύνει τελείως... Να υπενθυμίσω πως χορηγώ esb3 καθημερινά!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πρηζεται το εντερο και δεν ειναι απο κοκκιδια το κυριο προβλημα γιατι ενισχυθηκε με το σταματημα της αντιβιωσης . Θα ξαναμπω σε λιγο γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω για λιγη ωρα .Γραψε μου τι εχει παρει μεχρι τωρα απ αντιβιωσεις (ονομασιες οχι δοσεις ) να μην κοιταω πισω και χασουμε χρονο , να δω πως θα συνεχισεις (θα παρει σιγουρα ξανα αντιβιωση αλλα θυμαμαι οτι δειχνει ανθεκτικο σε καποιες οποτε πες μου κα θα δουμε )

----------


## Whitebill

Εχει πάρει augmentin σε συνδιασμό με baycox και baytril σε συνδιασμό με esb3! τι σόι μικρόβιο είναι αυτό που αντέχει σχεδόν ένα μήνα συνεχόμενες αντιβιώσεις και δύο διαφορετικές μάλιστα! Αν δε αυτό είναι κολλητικό μέσω αέρα την έβαψαν τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μου!

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να ειναι και μικροβιο που υπαρχει στη μονιμη πανιδα πχ των κοπρανων στο εντερο (πχ e coli ) σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο και ανεβαινει υπο καποιες συνθηκες  .Δεν μπορω να ξερω .... για να μαθεις πρεπει να μεινει καποιες μερες χωρις φαρμακα (αν αντεξει ) να κανεις μετα καλλιεργεια (που δεν βγαινει παντα αμεσα αποτελεσμα ταυτοποιησης αν το μικροβιο δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο ) .... ή να εκανες εξ αρχης κατι τετοιο 

με δεδομενο οτι ουτε το esb3 δειχνει να κανει κατι μαλλον και το cosumix δεν θα ειναι τοσο δραστικο 


Συνεχιζεις με baycox σαν αντικοκκιδιακο και βρισκεις tabernil gentamicina ή nifuramycin ή neooxyvet (οχι σκετο οxyvet ) και αναλογα τα λεμε για δοσολογια  .Θα δουμε αν στην πορεια εκτος απ αυτο , δωσεις μαζι (αν μας κανει το δυσκολο και παλι ) με αυτο και καποιο απο τα παλιοτερα (baytril ή augmentin )

----------


## Whitebill

Δημήτρη λίγο βοήθεια σχετικά με τα φάρμακα στο που τα βρίσκω να τα αγοράσω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο ακομα και σε πετ σοπ ειτε συνοικιακα ειτε σε γνωστες αλυσιδες .Εχω δει να το εχουν αρκετα . Τα υπολοιπα κυριως σε μαγαζια με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα .Στη λιστα με πτηνιατρους και μαγαζια με φαρμακα που στελνουμε με πμ οταν τα ζητανε τα μελη , υπαρχει ενα που εχει καταστηματα σε περιστερι , κορυδαλλο ,  ελευσινα , νεο ηρακλειο και ενα αγια παρασκευη 

δρασε αμεσα και μεχρι να δωσεις κατι νεο οπως στα περιεγραψα , μη σταματας τα αλλα .Το baycox νομιζω ηδη το εχεις

----------


## Whitebill

Αγόρασα το tabernil το baycox ήδη το έχω περιμένω να μου πεις δοσολογία και τρόπο χορήγησης!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το tabernil gentamicina (προσεχε να ειναι το gentamicina ) μια μονο σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη (οχι περισσοτερο ! ) αμεσα 


το baycox τουλαχιστον τις 2 πρωτες μερες , διαλυεις 0.25 ml σε 8 ml νερου και απ αυτο το διαλυμα δινεις   0.12 ml το πρωι και 0.12 ml το απογευμα στο στομα .Μετα θα δουμε αναλογα πως θα πηγαινει

----------


## Whitebill

Το πουλί κάθεται συνέχεια φουσκωμένο  η κοιλιά του έχει αυτή την εικόνα δεν ξέρω κάνω αν θα το προλάβω  ζωντανό μόλις γυρίσω από την δουλειά.... έχω κάνει τρεις φορές την τελευταία θεραπεία Δημήτρη!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν το προλαβεις (δυστυχως περιμενω το αντιθετο )  θα πρεπει να δωσεις αμεσα και σταγονα   konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακειο στο στομα με συρριγκα 
Μικροβιο (το πιθανοτερο γιατι τα κοκκιδια δημιουργουν σταδιακα μικροαιμοραγιες ) δημιουργησε μεγαλη αιμοραγια . Δυστυχως οι πιθανοτητες ετσι οπως το βλεπω ειναι ελαχιστες αλλα αν ζει θα το παλεψουμε . Αν υπαρχει αλλος ανθρωπος που μπορει να το κανει νωριτερα , ειδοποιησε τον

----------


## Whitebill

Πιστεύω πως αντέδρασε πολύ άσχημα στην φαρμακευτική αγωγή, δεν υπάρχει κανείς στο σπίτι μέχρι τις δύο που γυρνάω....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη , αν δοθηκε σωστα , εχει δοθει σε ενα σωρο πουλια χωρις προβλημα . Αν κατα λαθος εδωσες αρκετα περισσοτερο δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω . Αλλο ειναι το προβλημα στο πουλακι .Πολλα μικροβια των εντερων δινουν αιμοραγιες πχ e coli , salmonella , shiggela κλπ

----------


## Whitebill

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ιδιαιτέρως τον Δημήτρη για την πολύκαιρη και άμεση βοήθεια του σε όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια που έκανα να σώσω τον μάγκα μου! Δυστυχώς η προσπάθεια δεν είχε αίσιο τέλος ελπίζω μέσα από αυτό το θέμα να να βοηθηθούν και άλλοι φίλοι-φίλες με κοινό η παρόμοιο πρόβλημα! Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη λυπαμαι ...  δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε αυτο οπως το αλλο πουλακι . Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ακριβως ειχε , ομως εδειξε αρκετα ανθεκτικο , αφου εδειχνε μικρη βελτιωση και ξανα επιδεινωση .Οι καταλληλες αντιβιοτικες ουσιες στην καθε περιπτωση , βρισκονται μονο με καλλιεργειες και αντιβιογραμματα και για δυσκολα μικροβια , σιγουρα η ταυτοποιηση δεν ειναι παντα απλη . 


Να ξερεις επισης οτι και οι 3 αντιβιωσεις που εδωσες (baytril , augmentin , tabernil gentamicina ) εχουν σωσει πολλα πουλακια τα τελευταια χρονια και η τριτη που ισως φοβασαι οτι το ενοχλησε , προπερσι ισως ηταν η μοναδικη που εκανε δουλεια απο ενα σημειο και μετα και στη δοσολογια που την εδωσες .Περυσι δεν τα καταφερνε και για αυτο φετος δεν ηταν η πρωτη προταση μου 

Αυτο που θελω να περασει σαν πρωτη βοθεια σε οσους διαβαζουν το θεμα τωρα και στο μελλον , περα απο οσα ειδαν μεσα απο το θεμα και ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο  , ειναι οτι αν καποιες φορες τα στελεχη μικροβιων των εκτροφων ειναι δυσκολα στην αντιμετωπιση , τα στελεχη των μικροβιων που υπαρχουν σε πουλια που βαζετε στις εκτροφες σας απο το περιβαλλον , ειναι συχνα ακομα πιο ξενα στα δικα μας πουλια και ακομα πιο δυσκολα !

----------


## Whitebill

Συμφωνώ Δημήτρη, πραγματικά δεν ήξερα τι αντιμετώπιζα μικροβιακά πάντα οπότε δεν μπόρεσα και να το αντιμετωπίσω! Αυτό που με θλίβει περισσότερο είναι ότι έχασα ένα πουλάκι μαχητή με πόλη την έννοια της λέξεως, με τον τρόπο του μου έδειχνε πως δεν το έβαζε κάτω, τουλάχιστον τώρα ησύχασε! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Σαλμονέλωση Συμπτώματα: Κόκκινοι εντερικοί βρόχοι, μαύρο ήπαρ, κιτρινοπράσινη διάρροια που λερώνει την ουρά  απάθεια.

----------


## NickKo

Παλευε πανω απο ενα μηνα φαινοταν οτι δν γινοταν τπτ δν ειχε ποτε βελτιωση .... επειδη νμζω οτι ειχες και αλλα θεμματα ανοιξεις με προβληματα στα πουλια σου θα προτεινα εστω ενα π εχει προβλημα να το εξετασεις σε πτηνιατρο αν μπορεις για να γλιτωσεις τ χειροτερα ειδικα αν ολα βρισκοταν στν ιδιο χωρο τρεφοταν απο τ ιδια τροφη κλπ κλπ .. κριμα τ πουλακι λυπαμαι παμε παρακατω ..

HelloWorld

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ
Ευχομαι να μην παει κατι αλλο ασχημα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

